# Got into Medic School !-Any tips ??



## Itsadonna (Dec 16, 2011)

Please don't stone me ! I know that there have been topics made about this before, but, what I'm really looking for is some specifics.

Okay, I did it, I weaseled my way into a medic program.
Thing is, I have never formally worked as an EMT, so I know right off the bat this class may be a struggle for it.

I was wondering, from past and present medic students, what are some things I should and need to know before I start this class. Is there any special cheat sheet study books I can buy, paramedic for dummies, perhaps ?

I have a month off before I start school and if possible I’d really like to get started with studying whatever I can.

Any tips would also be really appreciated. Thanks a bunch !!


----------



## thenextebell2 (Dec 16, 2011)

congratulations! I'm in the same boat as you, so I can't really give you any words of wisdom other than to wish you good luck. I start school beginning of February.  Out of curiosity, where are you going to school? What state are you in?


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 16, 2011)

Give up your kids for adoption, divorse your spouse, quit your job, give up your social life, get a prescription for some adderall, or whatever makes it easier to pass.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2011)

I had no true EMS EMT experience, just some alternate forms (pro ski patrol and beach lifeguarding) Experience isn't required to do well, I'm living proof. 

There aren't really any cheater books that I know of. Know your basics inside and out, a solid foundation helps quite a bit. Like every other thread you probably have read, A&P, medical terminology, and pharm are good topics to study. Pharm makes much more sense one you understand A&P but a book that I used was "Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional" by Dr. Jeffry Guy. It's very basic but explains things well.


----------



## pa132399 (Dec 17, 2011)

well im currently in school now so i will tell you give up your life for the next year. tell your friends and family i will see you eventually, study your book inside and out, know your stuff and you will pass. i am also living proof to what im telling you right now. my class gets the oppurtunity to retest every test if they fail the first one. i have not had to retest yet and i dont want to ever retest.

so read your book, mesh with your classmates because you will see them most likely more than your own family, and most of all relax and take it one step at a time. 

i love the program im in i have very knowledgeable instructors and just enjoy it as much as you can.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

pa132399 said:


> so read your book, mesh with your classmates because you will see them most likely more than your own family, and most of all relax and take it one step at
> 
> a time. enjoy it as much as you can.



Key points for sure.


----------



## Imacho (Dec 17, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Give up your kids for adoption, divorse your spouse, quit your job, give up your social life, get a prescription for some adderall, or whatever makes it easier to pass.



So true. I have no idea my girl stuck with me though school. I thought for sure she would be sick and tired of not spending time together. But..... she is awesome and was my motivation. 

So, just say "see you all when I have my P-card" 

Thats what I did.


----------



## Thriceknight (Dec 17, 2011)

thenextebell2 said:


> congratulations! I'm in the same boat as you, so I can't really give you any words of wisdom other than to wish you good luck. I start school beginning of February.  Out of curiosity, where are you going to school? What state are you in?



I too would like to know what program you got into and what state. All of the programs recommended to me require EMT experience..one program wants 2000hrs worth.


----------



## Arovetli (Dec 17, 2011)

I think the best thing you can do is get yourself in a position where you are getting as much clinical experience as possible. Don't count on your paramedic rotations to teach you everything. The more hands on time you can get with patients the better. Try to learn as much as you can in as much depth as you can. Medic texts are very superficial, so consult nursing texts, actual medical texts, or sites such as UpToDate to expand your knowledge. Never stop learning. Good luck.


----------



## thenextebell2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't mean to hijack your thread, OP, but in response to the previous question - I am going to NCTI in So. Cal... NCTI has locations all over the country. Their reputation is not the greatest and they are very expensive, but I have spoken to a lot of people who have gone through the program, had a great experience, and come out as great medics. NCTI has a part time didactic portion - 2 days a week for ~7months - and you don't need any prior experience as an EMT, although, as always, they recommend it. You do need to have A&P before the first day of class, but no required 911 hours, etc.


----------



## LuvGlock (Dec 17, 2011)

Get as many clinical hours in as you can.  The minimums are great, but the more pt experience you can get, the better.

Find someone who you can go to with questions at 11pm on a Saturday.

Study!

I studied cardiology with a medic friend before school, which made my second semester A LOT easier.

Find someone who you can cry to when you want to drop out because it's too hard.

Read the "Scenarios" section on the forums.  Even if you can't figure out the answers, read all the way through a post and *think* about what is said.  Caveat: Some people post and have no idea what they're talking about.  

Good luck!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 17, 2011)

A and p and patho are huge. I never really struggled through much in Medic school. I had almost 3 years in on a bs so I had a good foundation going into it. I also worked full time while going to school. That was the toughest part. When I didn't understand something I would ask my dad, he has been a critical care flight Medic since I was a baby.


----------



## firemedic0227 (Dec 17, 2011)

I just finished up my Paramedic Year long program in November. I had ZERO experience even at the first responder/EMT-B level. My first ever call was in my second quarter of my Paramedic class (Cardiology). Our first month of class was all A&P and it was jammed down our throats and that made it the hardest I thought. A&P is huge in Emergency Medicine so study it a lot. I didn't have to retake any of my tests through the whole class as well, so having no experience doesn't mean you will fail. There were many times when I thought I needed to quit because of all the work that was put into a year but I leaned on my classmates and my significant other to help me through it. Find out what books your program is using and buy them and start reading. Don't just read them but understand them as well. Put all of your social life on the back burner for now and just put your head in the books. Good Luck to you, you will be able to do it!


----------



## Piper76 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just finished Medic school and just passed registry (on my first time I might add..yay me!) 

My advice is to work, and work hard. If your program is anything like mine, you will have no social life and may lose some "friends" because you aren't around as much as you were. Don't let anything stand in your way, and don't quit. My Mom passed away in the last semester, about 6 weeks before the end of class. It was hard to go to school and concentrate, but if you want something bad enough...nothing stops you. 

Study. When you think you have studied enough. Study more.

Most importantly. Have fun. It really is a unique opportunity that many don't have the chance to experience. Make the most of it!


----------



## terrible one (Dec 30, 2011)

thenextebell2 said:


> Their reputation is not the greatest and they are very expensive, but I have spoken to a lot of people who have gone through the program, had a great experience, and come out as great medics.



Their reputation is poor not because of a lack to produce quality paramedics, but for several other reasons that I will not get into. 

OP - if you have taken solid core classes such as A&P, Chem, and Micro medic school will be a walk in the park. As long as you are good with time management it is very easy to maintain an active social life. Have fun


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

LuvGlock said:


> Find someone who you can cry to when you want to drop out because it's too hard.



Wow...

Medic school is time consuming but no where near hard enough to make a statement like this even remotely true. 

Also I agree with terrible. If you can manage your time at all you still can have a social life. You wont be the social butterfly by any means but you can have time to yourself.


----------



## Hate (Dec 30, 2011)

Some Books I would recommend, nay, urge of you to read:

-Fundamentals of Biochemistry-Voet, Voet, and Pratt

-Molecular Biology of the Cell, Fourth Edition- Alberts, Johnson and Lewis

-Any general and organic chemistry book

-Physiology by Linda Costanzo

-Any clinical guide to signs and symptoms type book


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't cheat yourself with a short watered down A&P class. The full 10 credit A&P series is a minimum. 

Barring that, any time someone says acetylcholine, write it down. It will probably be important.


----------



## gw812 (Jan 2, 2012)

thenextebell2 said:


> I don't mean to hijack your thread, OP, but in response to the previous question - I am going to NCTI in So. Cal... NCTI has locations all over the country.


Hey, I'm in NCTI Dallas!
OP - I'm in the boat with you. So far here is what I have learned:

1. Make friends in class and form study groups. FORM STUDY GROUPS! Can't stress that enough. If your class is small make a habit of going out to eat or get coffee after class to review what was covered. If you can't do it in person all of you get on Skype or something. You'll retain more content if you get it from multiple sources in multiple ways, and together you will develop mnemonics and tricks to remember. 
2. Flash cards - get them, use them, make them, share them. gFlash+ is a fantastic app for that. Split up the topics and everyone in class make a set.
3. A/P - it'll be thrown at you fast but listen. Draw pictures in your notes to help you remember. It's a very visual topic. 
4. Study objectives. I know the Brady books have them at the beginning of each chapter. If your school doesn't require you to do them do them anyway. Try to do them BEFORE you actually get to the chapter so as the lecture goes you'll constantly go, "Hey, I remember seeing that!"
5. Did I mention study groups?
6. Ask questions. LOTS of them. The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.
7. Practice your skills exactly as they are listed on your skills sheets, and say EVERYTHING out loud as you do it. Verbalize everything - it reinforces the action and slows you down so that you don't breeze past something you must do.


----------

